# Cheap dosing bottles for liquid ferts



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been enjoying this liquid hand soap ever since my wife picked it up at our local target store. I thought the bottle was pretty attractive and at the same time was thinking about ordering some dosing containers. After the soap was all used up I cleaned the bottle and dosing pump with hot water thouroughly in the sink. 

My methods of testing the amount dosed were not scientific by any means. I just took a seachem flourish cap that is about 5ml and saw how many pumps it took to fill it. I did it twice and 5 pumps filled the cap to the brim leading me to the conclusion that one pump equalled 1ml. 

http://www.target.com/Method-Hand-Wash-Sweet-Water/dp/B0000CCW1B


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well i guess that dosing cant be used on 110g aquarium. Image pumping 30 times 

I think my method is more practical

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/122039-syringe-dosing-setup.html

But for people with style, that bottle cant be overlooked 

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## bobp9500 (Dec 7, 2010)

That is a real neat little gadget!----Remember to shake the bottle----in case stuff settles.----Well done!----boB


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

bsmith said:


> I have been enjoying this liquid hand soap ever since my wife picked it up at our local target store. I thought the bottle was pretty attractive and at the same time was thinking about ordering some dosing containers. After the soap was all used up I cleaned the bottle and dosing pump with hot water thouroughly in the sink.
> 
> My methods of testing the amount dosed were not scientific by any means. I just took a seachem flourish cap that is about 5ml and saw how many pumps it took to fill it. I did it twice and 5 pumps filled the cap to the brim leading me to the conclusion that one pump equalled 1ml.
> 
> http://www.target.com/Method-Hand-Wash-Sweet-Water/dp/B0000CCW1B


My pump bottles from US Plastics dose 2ml/pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

majstor76 said:


> Well i guess that dosing cant be used on 110g aquarium. Image pumping 30 times
> Happy New Year to all!


The dispensers for ketchup dose larger quantities nicely.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

barbarossa4122 said:


> My pump bottles from US Plastics dose 2ml/pump.


Maybe I'm confused because it's late but I don't see what your reference pertains to? Now you can not only enjoy some nice smelling hand soap but also get a fairly accurate dosing device for only $2 instead of $2-$4 for a single use/relevance device. I just posted this because I figured someone might either have this in their home or will now get some and then use them after the soap is gone for dosing their tanks. The rootmedic macro and micro bottles I just got dose 1ml/pump and I believe pferts bottles dose 1ml/pump too. 

I just hated trying to put enough flourish/Fe in the cap to go to the first thread in the cap. With these bottles it's much easier, faster and accurate while using a household product that you would have otherwise just thrown in the recycle bin.


----------



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

I think this is a pretty cool idea, especially for the smaller tanks. I have a 10g, 20g and am currently beginning work on a 33g long. I still have 3 10g in the garage that people have given me. I had bought some syringes but I like this idea better. Thanks for the tip!!! :fish:


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Maybe I'm confused because it's late but I don't see what your reference pertains to? Now you can not only enjoy some nice smelling hand soap but also get a fairly accurate dosing device for only $2 instead of $2-$4 for a single use/relevance device. I just posted this because I figured someone might either have this in their home or will now get some and then use them after the soap is gone for dosing their tanks. The rootmedic macro and micro bottles I just got dose 1ml/pump and I believe pferts bottles dose 1ml/pump too.
> 
> I just hated trying to put enough flourish/Fe in the cap to go to the first thread in the cap. With these bottles it's much easier, faster and accurate while using a household product that you would have otherwise just thrown in the recycle bin.


I though the RM bottles dose 0.5ml/pump and Pferts 1.2ml/pump. My reference to US Plastic bottles is just that, reference, in case someone is interesting on using/purchasing them.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been using childrens' dosing syringes, eye droppers and even a turkey baster. Maybe a pump style bottle is a good idea.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

barbarossa4122 said:


> I though the RM bottles dose 0.5ml/pump and Pferts 1.2ml/pump. My reference to US Plastic bottles is just that, reference, in case someone is interesting on using/purchasing them.


Well hell I thought Justin said 1ml but I'll check. I don't have pferts or know anyone using.



Diana said:


> I have been using childrens' dosing syringes, eye droppers and even a turkey baster. Maybe a pump style bottle is a good idea.


One less vessel to get dirty and have to clean. 

The only slight complaint I have us that since the flourish is not a viscous/slippery as the soap the pushing down action can be slightly jerky if your using one hand.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Well hell I thought Justin said 1ml but I'll check. I don't have pferts or know anyone using.


Darn, if you are correct I am in trouble. I have been dosing as 0.5ml/pump.
As for Pferts I am 100% positive.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Your RM bottles should dose .5-.6 ml per pump.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Your RM bottles should dose .5-.6 ml per pump.


Hi Justin,

Yep you are right. I have just measured it.........20 pumps=10ml.
I remember you told me that before but, I can't find that post right now.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, I've said it a few times.. I went with .5ml pumps because I prefer to allow that smaller dose for small tank. It isn't that bad pumping the 15 pumps I pump on a 75g... Only trouble I have is having to take my socks off to count.

My wife uses method soap for about everything. For a DIY bottle that is pretty nice. Just make sure to WASH GOOD!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Yeah, I've said it a few times.. I went with .5ml pumps because I prefer to allow that smaller dose for small tank. It isn't that bad pumping the 15 pumps I pump on a 75g... Only trouble I have is having to take my socks off to count.
> 
> My wife uses method soap for about everything. For a DIY bottle that is pretty nice. Just make sure to WASH GOOD!


Perfect for my wife's 10g. I have an extra RM bottle which I use to dose Fe Gluconate in my other tanks.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well damn it I thought it was 1ml. 

Justin the RM liquids have been dosed all last week and everything is looking good. Couple of quick q's. For the invert thrive would there be much of a difference if it was just dropped in and not put in the substrate? And in a low tech tank (mini-m) that contains mainly crypts and high grade CRS what kind of spacing/number of tabs both complete and the Fe would you recommend?


----------

